# Dwarf Cichlids and more!!



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

We finally received another European order this week. We have a nice selection of dwarf cichlids in this week as well as some huge Czech bred Cardinal Tetras and Rummy Nose tetras in awesome colour.

Here's the list http://www.menageriepetshop.com/fish/new-arrivals.html

The Apisto agassizi are exceptionally nice as are the little Nannacara anomala which are showing amazing colour. Lots of German bred German Blue Rams @ 12.00 per pair

The prices average $16 to $22 per pair except for the Apisto cruzi which are $30. Nannacara anomala are only $4.99 as are some very nice Checkerboard Cichlids. A nice group of Laetacara dorsigera and Pelvicachromis subocellatus Matadi also arrived in great colour.

There are lots of cool fish and rarities in now like the stunning Samurai Chocolate Gouramis and very nice Betta coccina. We have a tanks full of the tiny but beautiful Spotted Dwarf Rasboras (Boraras maculata), Pygmy Cories and the gorgeous Czech bred Clown Barbs which pictures just don't do justice. The tanks have lots of fish with many more rarities on the way!

Last but not least...we have 40 normal coloured Axolotls priced @$24.99 ea, 2 for $45 or 5 for $100 all eating like pigs on both frozen food and pellets!


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi Harold, FYI: the link to the picture of the Samurai Chocolate Gourami is actually a picture of a female. In this species, it's the female that's colorful and guards the male who is grey-brown in color and does the mouth brooding.

Yes - I've kept them when I was working in Singapore ;^).


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Im definitely going to make a trip down to the store for this shipment. Saw a number of fish there I could go for. Thanks for the heads up !


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Harold any chance you ship.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm not sure when I can make it down there, but I want 6 of the Pygmy corries. 
Thanks Matt


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Axolotls?! Blargh why am I broke! Gurr!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> Axolotls?! Blargh why am I broke! Gurr!


Thats what I want too I asked if he could ship might have to go down though lol


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Ayone know the price of the Spotted Dwarf Rasboras? And would they get along with male guppies and male pure endlers?  
I like these fish cause they are really small and colorful


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I had chili's in with my guppies.. I think they would be just fine.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Ciddian  i looked up chili rasboras- wow those are cute too! I love the bright color


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Wait for me!! Im coming for those GBR's!!


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

GuppyLove said:


> Ayone know the price of the Spotted Dwarf Rasboras? And would they get along with male guppies and male pure endlers?
> I like these fish cause they are really small and colorful


4 for $6.00

@pat I'll see what I can do about the shipping. can't promise


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Anyone know the price of the Spotted Dwarf Rasboras?



menagerie said:


> 4 for $6.00


I just paid $15 for 5 at the Hamilton Auction today  So one cost me $9 

Well for me it was cheaper than the drive to menageries. They are worth having but I would b a bit worried to put them in with guppies. Some guppy females can be really aggressive. But these guys do seem full of energy and fast..

Hmm if i went to Menageries I could have a nice school


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Picked up some ceypts and a pair of GBR, I must say, its worth the trip!!

Will definitely go back this Thursday!


----------

